# Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.​*
Im Zuge der geplanten Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF kommen nun langsam die Verbände – zumindest einige – „in Schwung“, da sie wohl merken, dass die Angler verunsichert sind..

Und versuchen nun mittels nicht haltbarer Beschwichtigungsschreiben ihre Basis auf Linie zu bringen. 

Das neueste dazu stammt vom sächsischen DAV-Landesverband, das wir im folgenden kommentieren:
http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/LVSAPosition19092011.pdf




			
				aus dem Brief schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gibt es aber so viele Vorbehalte und Vorurteile für eine Sache, welche dem Wohle der Anglerschaft Deutschlands dienen soll?


Weil nach jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung wohl nur wenige Angler noch glauben, gut und umfassend von ihren Verbänden informiert oder vertreten zu werden..




			
				aus dem Brief schrieb:
			
		

> * These 1: „Der Gewässerfonds wird durch die Fusion gefährdet“ *
> Diese Behauptung ist absolut haltlos. Der Gewässerfonds ist eine freiwillige Vereinbarung zwischen den juristisch selbstständigen Landesverbänden. Der DAFV selbst hat keinerlei Berechtigung, den Gewässerfonds abzuändern.


Hier zeigt sich, dass das Präsidium des sächsischen Verbandes wohl nicht den Entwurf des Vertrages und der Satzung richtig gelesen hat.

Denn da steht nun mal klar drin (§6, Nummer2, a), dass die Landesverbände Mitgliederbeschlüsse des Bundesverbandes durchzuführen haben. Zudem kann spätestens ab 2017 auch wieder die Satzung geändert werden. 

Wenn also die Mehrheit der ehemaligen VDSF-Verbände im Bundesverband die Zerschlagung der Gewässerfonds beschliesst, hat das der jeweilige Landesverband durchzuführen.

Also MUSS der Schutz und die Förderung der Gewässerfonds explizit und zeitlich unbefristet mit in die Satzung des neuen Bundesverbandes aufgenommen werden, will man das verhindern. 

Weigert sich der VDSF das mit in die Satzung aufzunehmen, ist damit dann auch klar, wohin die Reise gehen soll.. 



			
				aus dem Brief schrieb:
			
		

> * These 2: „Mit der Fusion könnten wir als Angler in unseren Rechten beschnitten werden bzw. der DAFV könnte Einfluss auf unsere Sächsische Fischereigesetzgebung nehmen“ *
> Unser Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V. ist wie seine Regionalverbände und Vereine juristisch eigenständig und unsere Strukturen in Sachsen werden durch die Fusion weder berührt noch verändert. Lediglich der Name unseres Dachverbandes wird nicht mehr DAV, sondern DAFV lauten.


Siehe oben:
Die vorgelegte Satzung sieht das anders.
Die Landeverbände haben die Mitgliederbeschlüsse des Bundesverbandes durchzuführen. 
Auch wenn dieser mit der Mehrheit der alten VDSF-Verbände beschliessen sollte, Nachtangelverbote, Abknüppelgebote, etc. bundesweit in jedem Bundesland einzuführen.

_Also MUSS unbedingt in der Satzung eine Liste mit angelpolitischen Punkten, die so etwas zeitlich unbefristet verhindert. _

Weigert sich der VDSF das mit in die Satzung aufzunehmen, ist damit dann auch klar, wohin die Reise gehen soll.



			
				aus dem Brief schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade vom DAFV erwarten wir als Landesverband, dass sich der Verband für folgende Ideale auf EU- und Bundesebene einsetzt: pro Angler, pro Angeln, pro Erhaltung der Artenvielfalt in unseren Gewässern, contra unsinniger gesetzlicher Einschränkungen und contra populistischer Angriffe.


Wenn der VDSF da gleicher Meinung wie der DAV wäre, wäre es doch kein Problem, das dann alles in die Satzung fest mit aufzunehmen. 
Und man KANN und MUSS von den DAV-Verbänden erwarten, wenn sie so etwas postulieren, dass sie das dann auch festschreiben lassen. 
Denn sonst ist zukünftig eben weiteren Restriktionen Tür und Tor geöffnet.

Weigert sich der VDSF das mit in die Satzung aufzunehmen, ist damit dann auch klar, wohin die Reise gehen soll.



			
				aus dem Brief schrieb:
			
		

> *These 3 : „Mit der Fusion soll der DAV „geschluckt“ werden“ *
> Der DAV wird nicht „geschluckt“.
> Mit der erfolgten Fusion wird es jedoch zukünftig weder DAV noch VDSF, sondern den DAFV als Deutschen Angelfischereiverband geben. Wir müssen aufhören, nach Vorurteilen zu suchen.


 Da hat das das Präsidium des sächsischen Verbandes wohl wieder nicht den Entwurf des Vertrages und der Satzung richtig gelesen. 

*Da wird nämlich der VDSF klar als „übernehmender Verein“, der DAV genauso klar als „übertragender Verein“ (es wird ja auch das gesamte Vermögen übertragen) tituliert.*

Der DAV tritt schlicht zum VDSF über, dessen einziges Zugeständnis es ist, den Namen zu ändern in DAFV.

*Auf Deutsch und im Klartext:
Der DAV wird vom VDSF geschluckt, der sich dann zur Beruhigung der DAV-Angler einen neuen Namen gibt.*

Das sieht man auch an weiteren Punkten:
Das bisherige VDSF-Verbandsblatt „Fischwaid“ wird per Satzung/Verschmelzungsvertrag  gleich das „neue“ Verbandsblatt des DAFV.

Die ominöse VDSF-GmbH, bei der man weder weiss, was die Geschäftsführer verdienen noch wie Verträge oder Geldflüsse da vorhanden sind und laufen, wird einfach in DAFV-GmbH umbenannt. 

Und das obwohl aus einigen vorliegenden Bilanzen bei Umsätzen um die 2- 300.000 Euro ein Gewinn von um die 500 Euro ausgewiesen wird, aber ein Gewinnvortrag von um die 80.000 Euro.

Da sollte man doch meinen, dass sich da die DAV-Leute – bevor sie laut Satzung alles Vermögen dem VDSF (dann DAFV, nur ein neuer Name) übertragen - sich einmal genau informieren, was da eigentlich läuft und das auch ihren Anglern öffentlich erklären.




			
				aus dem Brief schrieb:
			
		

> *Fazit:*Es ist an der Zeit, ein Zeichen zu setzen und alle organisierten Angler in Deutschland vorurteilsfrei in einem Deutschen Angelfischereiverband (DAFV) zu vereinen, ohne dass ein Landesverband seine Eigenständigkeit aufgibt.
> Das Angeln benötigt eine starke Lobby, die wir in Deutschland nur gemeinsam erarbeiten können. Wir sollten aufhören nebeneinander für eine Sache zu kämpfen, sondern miteinander Probleme lösen.
> Der Nutzen und die Notwendigkeit eines starken und einheitlichen Dachverbandes wurden in der Vergangenheit in zahlreichen Veröffentlichungen erörtert. Verwiesen wird an dieser Stelle auf die umfangreichen Informationen unter www.anglerverband.com oder www.vdsf.de.



*Mein Fazit:*
Dieses Papier ist eine reine Beruhigungspille des sächsischen DAV-Landesverbandes, das wie oben aufgeführt an Hand der vorliegenden Dokumente zudem faktisch falsch ist.

Da stellt sich die Frage, ob oder warum das die DAV-Verbände und Funktionäre nicht erkennen wollen oder können.

Können sie es  nicht erkennen, sind sie am falschen Platz und sollten gehen.

Wollen sie es nicht erkennen, stellt sich die Frage warum?


----------



## ivo (20. September 2011)

*AW: Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.*

Thomas, bitte ändere doch in deinem Post "die Sachsen" in der Präsident oder ähnliches. Ich kann lesen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.*

Hab ich getan.


----------



## Hades13 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.*

Das nennt man VERRATEN und VERKAUFT!

Gruß


----------



## ivo (20. September 2011)

*AW: Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.*

Danke.


Auf die Gefahr hin eine Abmahnung zu kassieren. 

Das ist wirklich nur ein Schreiben um die Wogen zu glätten! Wenn es so toll wäre hätte man längst die Vorteile einer Übernahme aufgelistet und würde sie den Mitgliedern unter die Nase reiben. Es gibt keine Vorteile wie man glauben machen möchte. Und wenn man sich seiner Sache so sicher wäre würde man eine LVSA-weite Abstimmung durchführen. Auch das versucht man zu verhindern bzw zu erschweren(Stichwort Zeitplan). Und es steht nun mal im Satzungsentwurf das der LVSA springen muss wenn der DAFV ruft. Auch glaube ich nicht, dass sich mein Präsident gegen (hypothetisch) 10 von 15 Mitgliedern des Bundesverbandsausschusses lange wehren kann. Bei aller Wertschätzung. 
Der LVSA hat Erwartungen, jedoch passen diese meiner Meinung nicht mit der Realität der Entwürfe zusammen. Es und wird auf altem Niveau weiter gewurschtelt. Das bringt den Mitglieder überhaupt nichts. Es gibt keinen Mehrwert durch eine Übernahme! Jedoch die reelle Chance, dass der Gewässerfonds aufgelöst wird und wir einen Haufen Einschränkungen bekommen. Und da kann man tausend mal auf dir juristische Eigenständigkeit verweisen. Man wird Mitglied in einem Verband und unterwirft sich dessen Satzung. Und wenn der DAFV beschließt Setzkescher weg, usw dann wird der LVSA springen müssen.
Der Rest ist bewusst nebulös gehalten um keinerlei Angriffspunkte zu liefern, die unbequeme Nachfragen oder Widerstand hervorrufen könnten. Schlicht eine Nebelkerze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.*

Ihr müsst euch ja nicht gefallen lassen - tretet euren Funktionären halt auf die Füsse.......

Wenn ihr aber nichts macht, dürft ihr euch nachher nicht beschweren.

*Ich bin klar gegen diese einseitige Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.*

Genauso klar bin ich für eine wirkliche Fusion, in der angelpolitische Ziele gegen weitere Restriktionen festgeschrieben sind, woran sich dann verpflichtend ALLE Landesverbände und der dann einzige Bundesverband zu halten hat.

Ich bin für einen einzigen, starken Bundesverband, der endlich anfängt Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Sinne der Angler statt gegen diese zu machen.

Ich bin für einen starken Bundesverband, der alle Mittel nutzt, um auch die Angler an der Basis umfassend, offen und ehrlich zu informieren und mitzunehmen.

Ich bin für einen starken Bundesverband, bei dem alle Finanzen und Geldströme offen liegen und nicht über nicht nachvollziehbare GmbH`s irgendwas läuft.

*Ich bin aber klar gegen diese jetzt geplante einseitige Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.*


----------



## Honeyball (20. September 2011)

*AW: Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.*

und genau das sollte endlich jeder Betroffene, insbesondere wenn sein Verein einem DAV-Mitgliedsverband angehört, laut und offen ins Land hinaus schreien,
- als Vereinsmitglied seinen Vereinskameraden und seinem Vereinsvorstand gegenüber
- als Vereinsfunktionär seinen Kreis- und Landesverbandsfunktionären gegenüber

...und eigentlich als Landesverbandsfunktionär seinem Bundesverband gegenüber, wenn man sich nicht völlig disqualifizieren möchte |uhoh: #d#d#d


----------



## Blauzahn (20. September 2011)

*AW: Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.*

Schaut mal auf die Seite des LVSA

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/

Neben den *kompletten* Dokumenten - geht doch |wavey:
findet man noch folgenden Text

Zitat:

_Hinweis zum Ablauf:_ 

_(1) Liebe Mitglieder, bitte diskutiert die Dokumente in euren Vereinen!_
 

 _(2) Die abgestimmte Vereinsmeinung bitte dem jeweiligen Regionalverband gesammelt  bis zum 30.11.2011 übermitteln._
 

_(3) Die Regionalverbände  werden die gesammelten Positionen dem Landesverband übergeben. Dieser  wird am 20.12.2011 eine zusammengefasste Stellungnahme mit  Änderungsvorschlägen, Hinweisen etc. aus den Regionalverbänden dem DAV  übermitteln._
Das ist immerhin ein Anfang, auch wenn das Schreiben mir noch nicht als Beruhigung/Statement reicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.*

Nur dass, wie von uns von Anfang an kritisiert, der Zeitablauf absolut illusorisch ist.

In dieser kurzen Zeit ist weder eine vernünftige Information, geschweige denn eine umfassende Diskussion möglich.

Und Herr Markstein hat ja schon sein Versprechen gebrochen, dass eine Fusion nicht unter Zeitdruck stattfinden dürfe, indem er dem vom VDSF vorgegebenen Zeitplan akzeptiert hat.

Man kann da leider inzwischen dem DAV und seinen Funktionären sowenig trauen wie dem VDSF und dessen Funktionären.

Dabei wäre es so einfach:
Festschreiben angelpolitischer Positionen in der Satzung zum Kampf gegen Restriktionen und zum Schutz und der Förderung der Gewässerfonds.

Das könnte übrigens auch jeder Verein und jeder Verband in seiner Satzung verankern, unabhängig ob vom DAV oder VDSF!


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. September 2011)

*AW: Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.*



> _Hinweis zum Ablauf:_
> 
> _(1) Liebe Mitglieder, bitte diskutiert die Dokumente in euren Vereinen!_
> 
> ...


 
Der Zeitplan ist absolut illusorisch. Eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung in diesem kurzen Zeitramen hat keine Chance.
Das ist ja schon lächerlich. Ich sage nur - Scheindemokratie!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.*



> Ich sage nur - Scheindemokratie!


Sagen wir schon lange - und gerade kommen ja fast täglich neue Beweise auf den Tisch..


----------

